# Metro North?



## kerbs (4 Jul 2006)

Hi there
Just wondering if anyone has heard anything about the proposed Metro North and what routes it will be following? The rpa site now states that they are considering a combination of the east and central routes with a new station at Griffith Avenue?? Does anyone know if this is instead of going with the central route which was originally planned?? Is this now the only option on the table or is it being considered along with the other routes?? 
PS my vote is for Central only  Guess where I live???


----------



## jdwex (4 Jul 2006)

I think the the RPA would like the east route as fare as drumcondra, then up towards DCU. This means that the metro would connect with the dart when the Maynooth Line is upgraded at Drumcondra (Maynooth - Bray) and also Stephens Green (Balbriggan/Howth - Hazelhatch) when Interconnector is built.


----------



## Drew (5 Jul 2006)

The RPA said they wanted to avoid tunnelling under houses if at all possible, which is why the three routes largely followed the existing main roads north out of the city.
Because serving Ballymun seemed a given, this meant the central line was the obvious choice. However, somebody, not mentioning any Berties, has obviously decided Drumcondra is important...
The new combination route follows the East route out of the city centre.
Going north under the Drumcondra Road, it would also serve Croke Park (almost).
Instead of coming out at Whitehall on stilts, it would continue under Griffith Avenue, emerging at the Ballymun Road, serving DCU. It would then go on as per the rest of the Central route through Ballymun to the Airport and Swords.
It's hard to know whether the alternative combination route is new thinking from the RPA or paying lip service to the public submissions. .


----------



## dam099 (5 Jul 2006)

Drew said:
			
		

> However, somebody, not mentioning any Berties, has obviously decided Drumcondra is important...
> The new combination route follows the East route out of the city centre.
> Going north under the Drumcondra Road, it would also serve Croke Park (almost).


 
Following some of the debate over on boards.ie transport forum it seems Platform 11 and other interested parties are also lobbying for Drumcondra as it would allow for interchange with the DART as jdwex as said. 

There has been considerable debate over there about this and on whether the RPA and CIE seem likely to get their respective acts together and coordinate this.

Given that this is Berties heartland I'm surprised they are even bothering with rational transport policy related arguments and don't just appeal to his political instincts (which would presumably coincide with what appears on the face of it to be a sensible outcome from a transport policy point of view).


----------



## Rachs (6 Jul 2006)

I read in the last week or so that the public consultation has finished and they were surprized with the response, so much so that they have put forward another line for consideration, which is an amalgamation of two of the routes.  They will make a definate decision by the end of the month, which as we all know means before Christmas!  Swords badly needs this metro.


----------



## jdwex (6 Jul 2006)

Rachs said:
			
		

> I read in the last week or so that the public consultation has finished and they were surprized with the response, so much so that they have put forward another line for consideration, which is an amalgamation of two of the routes.  They will make a definate decision by the end of the month, which as we all know means before Christmas!  Swords badly needs this metro.


Yes- I thought I'd posted a map of amalgamated route
Here it is anyway
[broken link removed]


----------



## brian1 (6 Jul 2006)

The reason for going through Drumcondra as others have said is to integrate with the DART.  It is believed that this is the strongly preferred route for the RPA. They were talking about this alternative route at the public meetings, even way before they officially announced it and they then got very positive feedback about it, so now they are officially publishing it.   Now that there is going to be a Dublin Transport Authority that will run DART, Metro, LUAS, and Bus this route is pretty much guaranteed as it integrates with DART, the stated goal of the DTA will be integration of all transport modes. Really it makes very good sense and most transport watchers and commentators are delighted with this news.


----------



## monkeyboy (13 Oct 2006)

*Metro North, Central Line?*

Hi was wondering has anyone any info they picked up some how confirming or otherwise that the Central Route is the one that will be picked.

The IKEA planning was granted Weds and the Govt cited the Metros as a reason why this exceptional development could go along this route.

To me a Metro past DCU up Ballymun road, through the large median which exisits all the way from Mobhi Road to the M50 exit seems quite logical.

The other routes would require extensive CPO as they are industrial and resedential and certainly the East route would require the areas just recovering from the Port Tunnel to go through another few years of hurt.
Also the route would come in the back way towrds the airport reducing impact to the N1 and main vehicular entrance at the front entrance during build.

The central route was preferred by the RPA from the out set with also an idea that the East route could run to Drumcondra then cut across Whitworth road to sevice DCU and on North along the Ballymun road, thus a Hybrid of the 2.

The CR is also the chepaest to build so are there any other factors stronger than what I have listed that may stregthen a case for the East Route or unlikely West Route?


----------



## TarfHead (13 Oct 2006)

brian1 said:


> The reason for going through Drumcondra as others have said is to integrate with the DART..


 
I don't understand

Do you mean the Arrow or are there plans for extending the DART westward that I haven't heard about ?


----------



## CCOVICH (13 Oct 2006)

Eventually the Maynooth line will be electrified, i.e. a DART line, similar to that proposed for Balbriggan.


----------



## monkeyboy (15 Oct 2006)

East route thro' Drumcondra cutting across whitwoirth Ave to |Ballymn Rd DCU seems the best option.

Central route is cheaper and easier to build for many reasoons.


----------



## GeneralZod (15 Oct 2006)

TarfHead said:


> Do you mean the Arrow or are there plans for extending the DART westward that I haven't heard about ?



Apparently the DART from Bray will go to Maynooth instead of Howth. It will
be necessary to make a change to get to Howth.


----------



## Arthur Daley (16 Oct 2006)

Rachs said:


> I read in the last week or so that the public consultation has finished and they were surprized with the response, so much so that they have put forward another line for consideration, which is an amalgamation of two of the routes. They will make a definate decision by the end of the month, which as we all know means before Christmas! Swords badly needs this metro.


 
I thought a decision was supposed to have been made by now alright. It's pretty sloppy that even the original decision is delayed. That sends a great message. Not a good start......


----------



## Arthur Daley (19 Oct 2006)

Decision day today on the route.


----------



## onekeano (19 Oct 2006)

*The metro - which route*

RTE says it been anounced but doesn't say which route - anyone know? Expected that it would be the central route but am very interested to get some confirmation.

Roy


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

Was trying to find the same info myself without success so far...


----------



## Ceepee (19 Oct 2006)

From www.transport.ie (excerpt) today

Using underground, surface and elevated tracks, *Metro North* will operate from St Stephens Green, via Dublin Airport, to the north of Swords in the vicinity of Lissenhall.  An estimated 34 million passengers a year will travel on this service, with trains every four minutes, increasing to every 90 seconds as the demand builds.  The journey time from St Stephens Green to Dublin Airport will be 17 minutes. 

Metro North will have 15 stops available for passengers who want to make the journey from the city centre to the airport and beyond.  These will be located at St Stephens Green, OConnell Bridge, Parnell Square (_possible_ stop), Mater Hospital, Drumcondra, Griffith Avenue, Dublin City University, Ballymun, Santry Demense, Metropark, Dublin Airport, Nevinstown, Swords, Seatown and Lissenhall.


----------



## Sarah W (19 Oct 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (19 Oct 2006)

No access for non subscription plebs like me I'm afraid. 

Update:
Ah - here maybe?

[broken link removed]


----------



## NorfBank (19 Oct 2006)

For non - Ireland.com subscribers - no choice but to cut and paste

A route for Dublin's proposed metro that will run from the city centre north of the airport, has been announced by the Minister for Transport.

Metro North will span 17 kilometres, and Mr Cullen today said a route taking in both Ballymun and Drumcondra has been decided upon. The final route chosen is a combination of two of the three proposed routes.

The "alternative route" was chosen above the western route, via Broadstone and Finglas, and instead combines the central route, which proposed to stop in Glasnevin and Ballymun and the east route, which would have taken in Drumcondra and Santry but not Ballymun.

There will be 15 stops at St Stephen's Green, O'Connell Bridge, Parnell Square (possible stop), Mater Hospital, Drumcondra, Griffith Avenue, Dublin City University, Ballymun, Santry Demense, Metropark, Dublin airport, Nevinstown, Swords, Seatown and Lissenhall. A journey from the city centre to the airport is expected to take 17 minutes.

The project is expected to be finished in 2012 and will use underground, surface and elevated tracks. An estimated 34 million passengers a year will travel on the service, with trains every four minutes, increasing to every 90 seconds as the demand builds, according to Martin Cullen.

Speaking this morning, Mr Cullen said: "Metro North is not just an airport link. It is an important commuter link for the communities and the institutions of north Dublin city and county."

The next step in the Metro project will involve work on the design of the route and stations and the preparation of a Railway Order application by the Railway Procurement Agency.


----------



## conor_mc (19 Oct 2006)

Does that mean that the Dublin Airport stop will be out beside the Great Southern? Stupidity is it does, the airport can only expand one way.... away from the new stop rather than towards it. That stop is far enough away as it is!


----------



## TarfHead (19 Oct 2006)

Transport 21 [broken link removed]


----------



## landlord (19 Oct 2006)

This link shows the map of the Metro Norths selected route
http://www.transport.ie/upload/general/8316-0.pdf
Does anyone know where Nevinstown is just south of the Swords stop?
I thought the stop just south of the Swords stop was going to be airside offices/Boroimhe !!
thanks


----------



## tiger (19 Oct 2006)

Is the €1.2Bn another "back of envelope" figure?  One hopes at least they've secured the land they need before announcing the route...


----------



## Arthur Daley (19 Oct 2006)

landlord said:


> I thought the stop just south of the Swords stop was going to be airside offices/Boroimhe !!
> thanks


 
I think all routes apart from the Eastern route stop on the road between Airside/Boroimhe. I think the route is (well should be) planned under the airport. It was the eastern route that would have stopped outside the airport down around the airport roundabout.

I'm glad they haven't gone with the eastern route anyway.


----------



## TarfHead (19 Oct 2006)

landlord said:


> Does anyone know where Nevinstown is just south of the Swords stop?
> I thought the stop just south of the Swords stop was going to be airside ..


 
A quick bit of Google Maps-ing informs me that Nevinstown Lane is just south of Airside Retail Park. Behind Tulip Hotel.

HTH


----------



## onekeano (19 Oct 2006)

TarfHead said:


> Transport 21 [broken link removed]



Happy days! The only problem now is that that buffoon Cullen is in charge of it! Maybe a little reshuffle by Bertie might help this to happen.....

Roy


----------



## Arthur Daley (19 Oct 2006)

onekeano said:


> The only problem now is that that buffoon Cullen is in charge of it! Maybe a little reshuffle by Bertie might help this to happen.....


 
Yes Cullen has a terrible track record. i couldn't get over this gut from the University of Westminster doing the rounds this morning on radio saying you need to run a railspur to serve rail users North and South. 

Would this guy have ever tried to come into town from Dublin airport some morning? The traffic is brutal. The rail line Northbound is at capacity as it is. Try getting a communter train to Lusk/Balbriggan/Drogheda.

At last a bullet has been biten and people have realised that extra capacity is needed to match airport/population/commuter growth rather than try to re-jig current infrastructure that has been bending under pressure for years now.


----------



## Guest120 (19 Oct 2006)

Arthur Daley said:


> The rail line Northbound is at capacity as it is.



I'm sure the people from Platform 11 would disagree. There is plenty of capacity on the rail line for more service, the rolling stock is the problem.


----------



## JOE90 (19 Oct 2006)

Does anyone know where exactly in Swords the metro stop will be?
I heard that it was going to be beside the Pavillions shopping centre, but i haven't seen anything definitive written down.
It would be nice if it was within walking distance for me


----------



## Arthur Daley (19 Oct 2006)

Bluetonic said:


> I'm sure the people from Platform 11 would disagree. There is plenty of capacity on the rail line for more service, the rolling stock is the problem.


 
It's hard to see how they could squeeze more arrows and darts onto the line from Pearse to Howth junction, plus add this 'heathrow express' style train to serve the airport adequately. The money is there to add Metro/luas lines and never mind short termist penny pinching Dublin needs about 6 more lines like this to have a proper public transport infrastructure.


----------



## TarfHead (19 Oct 2006)

JOE90 said:


> Does anyone know where exactly in Swords the metro stop will be?


 
The line of the route, from the map, appears to match the line of the N1, i.e. east of The Pavilions. Possibly within walking distance ?


----------



## Arthur Daley (19 Oct 2006)

Yeah it follows the old N1, what was the Swords bypass, beyond Pavillions on to the Seatown roundabout and Lissenhall.


----------

